# My emersed experience is a paludarium



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

A paludarium is a different and beautiful way to emersed culture.

Some pics of my setting up.


























Jave ferns, mosses, hidrocotyles, higrofilas, anubias, cripts... grow in my paludarium.

I hope your enjoy.

Greetings from Spain


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

Xema, I have always loved your paludariums. Your plants looks great, and it's a MUCH more attractive aqua scape then my emerged tray 8) :lol:


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

Xema, those java ferns are HUGE! wow.... so they are completely above the water and dry?? or is your house humid? I'm trying to understand how those plants can survive so high above the water line.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Xema,

Would you please give us the details on how you take care of those emersed plants?

Thank you,
Phil


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

The plants growing on a stone wall for which fall the water. 

I use put a bed of java moss, and when the moss has coveres all stone surface, i put the plants.

I put a water pump which take the water in the bottom of the tank and it leave to fall on top of stones wall so the roots allways are humidified. Another imortant point is keep the tank totally close to not lost humidity.
Down this condition all aquatic plants which we keep into us tanks can be grown


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

xema, do you mind posting closeup pics of your emersed sections? I can't see what you are talking about and I'd love to try it out one day.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

give me a few days to look for some pics setting up about.

Greetings from Spain


----------

